# Tandem Loan (south east)



## iLB (22 Aug 2018)

Hi all, 

I'm asking on the off chance that someone in London or close by would consider loaning me their tandem for a very special photo shoot on the first weekend in September. 

If there's even a chance this could be you please don't hesitate to PM for more details. 

Thanks kindly,

Andy


----------



## classic33 (23 Aug 2018)

Charlotttes Tandems?
Poster on here.


----------



## iLB (23 Aug 2018)

I can't believe there is no one out there, happy to put down a security deposit etc.


----------



## biggs682 (24 Aug 2018)

@iLB where do you need it as we have one although we are not in London.

Try the tandem Facebook page


----------



## sheddy (24 Aug 2018)

dull
https://www.londonbicycle.com/hire/tandem
or
https://www.londonbicycle.com/hire/bikes/specialty/touring-tandem


----------



## Flying Dodo (26 Aug 2018)

Hi Andy.

What sort of tandem would you like?

I've got a Circe Helios and a Mercian.


----------



## iLB (27 Aug 2018)

Think this is sorted, big thanks to all !


----------

